# PLBM Annual Big Bass Open at Portage 4-9-17



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

-The Portage Lakes Bass Masters will host their annual Big Bass event, Sunday April 9th, 2017 starting at 8am-2pm at the New Park Ramps, off Manchester Rd.
-Registration will begin at 6:30am Coffee and donuts in am.
-Cost is $60 per boat, 1 or 2man teams. No late fee for this event. 1 Bass limit.
-Start numbers determined by order of receipt of entry.
-*Paying 6 places based on a 50 boat field is as follows: 1st-$800; 2nd-$600; 3rd-$500; 4th-$400; 5th-$200; 6th-$100 gift card from Fishermans Central. *
-Flyers are available at Fishermans Central. 
-Further information call: Chris Langenfeld at: 330-247-8498 (evenings only please)
-Thank You and hope to see you there!

PS - apologies for not having a download available. Right now web site is down for awhile. However a copy can be had on our FB page at:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1621701398125138/


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Can we pre register or just morning of the tournament


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

RH1 said:


> Can we pre register or just morning of the tournament


Yes you can pre-register. Either way works.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

lakeslouie said:


> Yes you can pre-register. Either way works.


Just to clarify, pre registration helps with your boat/start #. With this event, there is no late fee cause its so early in season alot of folks wanna wait and see the weather forcast. Others dont care and will be there regardless. These are the ones who normally pre-register, but like I said, either way works.


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

If I just go by myself without another person it's still 60 right because it says per boat ?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bigsig said:


> If I just go by myself without another person it's still 60 right because it says per boat ?


Correct


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to go. This is going to be my first tournament ever. I'm probably going to fish by myself is the only reason I'm reserved bc my fishing friends wife is due the next day. Any advice for putting in my boat myself and parking to pull my trailer out like will I have a place to park/beach my boat or will it be too crowded?

*I put and take out my boat myself no problem just worried once I put in i won't have a place so I can park my trailer.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

bigsig said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to go. This is going to be my first tournament ever. I'm probably going to fish by myself is the only reason I'm reserved bc my fishing friends wife is due the next day. Any advice for putting in my boat myself and parking to pull my trailer out like will I have a place to park/beach my boat or will it be too crowded?
> 
> *I put and take out my boat myself no problem just worried once I put in i won't have a place so I can park my trailer.


First tournament I ever fished was one put on by lakeslouie. Great guy and he puts on a great tournament. Find him in the morning at the ramp and I'm sure he will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Man I sure hope I do better than yesterday went for me...
Not sure I'm winning anything with a 2# at PLX


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

I've been putting in alot of time out there usually out 1-4 times a week. I'm live 5 min from the lake but just got a new boat this year with a live well if you see me out I have a new silver triton 17 tx (aluminum ) sat hi!☺


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bigsig said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to go. This is going to be my first tournament ever. I'm probably going to fish by myself is the only reason I'm reserved bc my fishing friends wife is due the next day. Any advice for putting in my boat myself and parking to pull my trailer out like will I have a place to park/beach my boat or will it be too crowded?
> 
> *I put and take out my boat myself no problem just worried once I put in i won't have a place so I can park my trailer.


>That can be a problem. Try to come early or we can help you. Just ask some of the boat checkers or come to regis table. See ya there!


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

I got someone that wants to fish this with me now so that should make it easier . Should I call chris to register?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

bigsig said:


> I got someone that wants to fish this with me now so that should make it easier . Should I call chris to register?


Just sign him in when you check in


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Results from todays Big Bass event 4-9 at Portage; 
1. M. Stohovitch 5.56lb. 800
2. D. Blackert. 5.34lb. 600
3. Dave+Josh Branham 5.10, 500
4. C. Langenfeld, Hooper 4.78, 400
5. M.Schneider, E.Hovinga4.34,200
6. Reed + Bekka. 4.31
I believe a 7th place was added because of couple extra boats, 52 total. 2 - $50. Gift cards was supplied for the last place by our sponsor, Fishermans Central. Thank you Dan and crew and thanks to all who came out today. 
Next event: 4-29, "Spring Fling" the hourly payout big bass event. See previous post in tourny discussion. Thanks again n see y'all later


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

Good job guys. Looks like a good turn out also.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Good job Mike! That's what you guys get for messin with the Portage lakes pro.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Very well ran tournament.
We had a great time, met a few good guys, and managed to weigh a decent fish. We will be there next year.


----------



## sea nymph-O (Apr 14, 2004)

Was a great tournament. I took my 14yr old son and he managed to catch a 3.53lb fish and was super excited.


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

lakeslouie said:


> Next event: 4-29, "Spring Fling" the hourly payout big bass event. See previous post in tourny discussion. Thanks again n see y'all later


Is it possible to have an updated roster for the spring fling posted? How many open spots do you have left?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

TankerYanker said:


> Is it possible to have an updated roster for the spring fling posted? How many open spots do you have left?


We are working on that with our FB page. Hope to have it up soon. Will post info on the original SF post when available. Thanks for asking. Btw I think 45 slots left. Will have entry roster w names posted asap


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

Sounds good! Thanks Louie!


----------

